# Can you guess the breed?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Since the Wisdom Panel 3.0 is on sale for $50 on Amazon today (I posted this elsewhere, but don't know if the post showed up), I decided to take the plunge and DNA test my sister's little shelter rescue, Rue, who lives with us now. The test should arrive tomorrow and take a few weeks to get the results. Would anyone like to guess her mix?  

A bit about her: 

-9 years old 
-12" tall, 11 lbs.
-proven rat (and lizard) hunter with RATI title and ability for much more
-super fast learner, smart as the poodles
-loves to eat
-quiet
-very sweet and loving, loves to cuddle
-can be a bit shy and timid with some new people and dogs
-loves to herd the poodles
-attacked an almost killed my sister's other Chi when that Chi was having a seizure (why she came to live here)
-yet would never dream of attacking another dog for any other reason


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

Chihuahua/Rat Terrier cross maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That is precisely my guess  Thanks for playing along.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Chihuahua for sure, x terrier x Lab. Heinz 57, for sure and a good one


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Chihuahua for sure, x terrier x Lab. Heinz 57, for sure and a good one


I never thought of a Lab, but now that you mention it, I can see it in her appearance and temperament


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Some rat terrier for sure.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too think Chihuahua/rat terrier/lab !!!! Another possibility could be Chi/Lab/Beagle if the Chi is the dominant breed.........It seems anything mixed with Lab is always black!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

That was exactly my guess too, isn't that funny. He could be all chi too, or his chi percentage is fairly high I would think.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I too think Chihuahua/rat terrier/lab !!!! Another possibility could be Chi/Lab/Beagle if the Chi is the dominant breed.........It seems *anything mixed with Lab is always black!*


Interesting, Molly--I didn't know that!



Mufar42 said:


> That was exactly my guess too, isn't that funny. He could be all chi too, or his chi percentage is fairly high I would think.


I was thinking it would be really funny if she came back as a purebred Chi. As we know, backyard bred dogs can look_ very_ different than the breed standard.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is very cute !

I will say Rat terrier, Jack Russel, Chihuhua.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Dechi


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rue is a well aged cutey, she looks like a chihuahua to me, mind you not a greatly bred one. Rue reminds me of a smooth coated version of my Gracie who is poorly bred chi/pom cross.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

twyla said:


> Rue is a well aged cutey, she looks like a chihuahua to me, mind you not a greatly bred one. Rue reminds me of a smooth coated version of my Gracie who is poorly bred chi/pom cross.


Aww, how is miss Gracie doing these days?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, how is miss Gracie doing these days?


Gracie actually fat and happy these days, mind you the boys do pester her but she merely growls at them


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*The results are in!*

I couldn't turn on my computer fast enough to find out! 

*drumroll please*

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
75% Chihuahua
12.5% Havanese
12.5% Pug


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow. You clearly see the chihuahua. I wouldn’t have guessed pug but Havanese? Really Havanese? I guess the longer legs are Havanese?

I wonder how reliable these tests are. The results are fun and often surprising. I’m glad you posted this.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, you don't have to see any breed in them if the other(s) is/are dominant! I absolutely trust the results. Now I want to test my sister's other two shelter rescues! If I do, I'll post pics and everyone can play the guessing game again


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well the Chihuahua is definitely visible and dominate!!!! I'm surprised at the pug and havanese though! I know when I had Molly done I was shocked at her results LOL!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Well the Chihuahua is definitely visible and dominate!!!! I'm surprised at the pug and havanese though! I know when I had Molly done I was shocked at her results LOL!!!


It was quite a surprise, although I think Molly's results take the cake :lol:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds like fun. Well I saw the chihuahua as the dog looks quite a bit like my chi in the face but I never would have guess havenese or pug


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

What’s really really hard to believe, but true, is .075% chihuahua, .012.5% havanese, .012.5% pug & 99.9% wolf.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> Sounds like fun. Well I saw the chihuahua as the dog looks quite a bit like my chi in the face but I never would have guess havenese or pug


Me neither! It was pretty cool because I like Havs and pugs  



doditwo said:


> What’s really really hard to believe, but true, is .075% chihuahua, .012.5% havanese, .012.5% pug & 99.9% wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would never have guessed Havanese or pug. Chihuahua seemed obvious, but I thought fox terrier/mini-pin for the rest. It’s cool to have this capability to DNA test a Heinz 57. My son’s in-laws had their sweet shelter puppy tested. I think they were a tad fearful that Sam might have a tad of pit bull. Fortunately the results were Lab, boxer and something else, but not a bully breed. I would want to know, too, if I had a mixed breed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I would never have guessed Havanese or pug. Chihuahua seemed obvious, but I thought fox terrier/mini-pin for the rest. It’s cool to have this capability to DNA test a Heinz 57. My son’s in-laws had their sweet shelter puppy tested. I think they were a tad fearful that Sam might have a tad of pit bull. Fortunately the results were Lab, boxer and something else, but not a bully breed. I would want to know, too, if I had a mixed breed.


Oh, that is kind of a relief about your son's in laws' dog  

Yes, I am one of those curious people who can't stand not knowing what breeds we have. I wish I had been able to DNA my Penny who died in 1996


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

I was thinking TERRIER before I saw the pics, so now I'm thinking terrier/s x Chihuahua.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

But apparently didn't scroll down far enough, haha!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

HeritageHills said:


> I was thinking TERRIER before I saw the pics, so now I'm thinking terrier/s x Chihuahua.


I can't believe she didn't have any breed of terrier in her! This girl is a vermin huntin' machine!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

. .


----------

